# Audio out of sync



## Rizzo (Nov 8, 2005)

I had my DirecTV 3 room install with HD/TIVO in one room and D* D11 receivers in the other 2 rooms, completed a few weeks ago. The HD/TIVO receiver is in a room close to the Kitchen, were one of the other TVs is located. Sometimes my girls are working there and want to watch the same program the we are watching on the HD/TIVO.

The audio from the HD/TIVO is ahead of the audio of the kitchen receiver. We never had this problem when we had cable to both rooms and were watching the same program. 

Any ideas?


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

You must be using different types of wiring to each receiver and the wire to the kitchen must be passing the electrons slower than the other wire. You should use Monster Cable to solve your problem.

. . . .

Okay, seriously, I am just taking a guess here but I would bet it has to do with a difference in the speed of the MPEG2 decoding circuitry in each of the units. One may be decoding faster than the other.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

Dtivo's are always slightly out of sync, they are all buffering the info at a different speed. If one of your receivers is not a PVR then that one will always be ahead of the units that a saving the data stream.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> The audio from the HD/TIVO is ahead of the audio of the kitchen receiver.


Are you sure the HD TiVo is ahead of the other receiver? The way TiVo works is there is one task within the box that is reading whatever input is selected and then writes the data to disk. There is another task that reads the disk, decodes the MPG2 record and converts it to the proper format for HDMI or component output. Usually, the HD TiVo is delayed by 1 to 2 seconds compared to a live broadcast. Also there is an additional delay from an OTA antenna between the analog and digital signal.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

"Watching the same program" isn't enough. You first have to be watching the same channel, as virtually every "simulcast" OTA DT signal lags its SD counterpart by a second or two, even OTA for DT vs OTA for SD. Not only that, but two identical SD DBS receivers can get as much as a second or two out of sync even when getting the exact same signal from the exact same LNBF. When one of them is a HR10 and the other is not, more time variables enter the picture. A broken clock is right twice a day, but if these two PVRs are ever in sync, that would be a similar unlikely coincidence (accident).

But wait. One is a PVR and the other is a receiver. Even more unlikely.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> "Watching the same program" isn't enough. You first have to be watching the same channel, as virtually every "simulcast" OTA DT signal lags its SD counterpart by a second or two, even OTA for DT vs OTA for SD. Not only that, but two identical SD DBS receivers can get as much as a second or two out of sync even when getting the exact same signal from the exact same LNBF. When one of them is a HR10 and the other is not, more time variables enter the picture. A broken clock is right twice a day, but if these two PVRs are ever in sync, that would be a similar unlikely coincidence (accident).
> 
> But wait. One is a PVR and the other is a receiver. Even more unlikely.


Wait wait wait, OTA DT lags behind the same channel? Are you sure you don't have that backwards? My OTA DT channels (HD-TiVo) are at least a second faster than the regular SD channels from the same HD-TiVo. I can listen to the DT channel, flip over to the other tuner which has the SD channel and hear what had been said earlier on the DT, on the SD channel.

DT is at least a second faster for me


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> Wait wait wait, OTA DT lags behind the same channel? Are you sure you don't have that backwards? My OTA DT channels (HD-TiVo) are at least a second faster than the regular SD channels from the same HD-TiVo. I can listen to the DT channel, flip over to the other tuner which has the SD channel and hear what had been said earlier on the DT, on the SD channel.
> 
> DT is at least a second faster for me


Mine too. My OTA DT are always faster than my SD Channels via sat.


----------



## slapshot (Feb 12, 2002)

94SupraTT said:


> Mine too. My OTA DT are always faster than my SD Channels via sat.


Of course OTA will always be ahead of Sat,signals don't have to travel as far (At the most,what, 50 miles or so vs. 45,000 miles round trip for satellite)


----------



## osultan (Dec 1, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> My OTA DT channels (HD-TiVo) are at least a second faster than the regular SD channels from the same HD-TiVo.


I believe he meant that OTA HD vs OTA SD. I would expect the OTA HD to be faster than the sat delivered SD versions.


----------

